# Looking into a career in law enforcement



## Guest (Jan 11, 2004)

Hello, I'm new to the board. I'm looking into a career at law enforcement. When I graduate from college, I applied to the FBI but was told I was too young, had to be at least 23. So I went in the army and became an officier. I'm looking to get out, only had a three year commitment. I originally wanted to do military police, but the army put me in air defense. I would like to know what type of training and things I can do for myself that will get me prepared for a career in law enforcement. I'm 5'11" and 165lbs, when i joined the army I was 145lbs, so I started lifting and hope to put on more weight. 

What type of equipment should I be familiar with, what should my goal for weight and size be, what types of martial arts training should I look into? I just want to prepare myself so when I get out the military, I'm ready to apply to the FBI, ATF, SS, LAPD, or a SWAT team, basically anything having to do with law enforcement I would really be looking forward too. Are there written test I can study for, I majored in psychology, if I where to continue on and get a masters, should I go for psychology or criminal justice? Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------

